# Signature Class Shirts



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello All,
I wanted to ask about signature class shirts. Is there a 'best method' to use in creating them?

I have heard to get the signatures, I should give the customer my film and just have them sign the film directly. I have also heard to print out the numbers, have them sign them, then just scan the numbers in.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Transfer Express offers signature templates (T-Shirt Design Special Layouts | Transfer Express)

You pay a $25 deposit to get the layout template. Get your customers to sign with a Sharpie and then send it back to Transfer Express.

Your final cost will be the price of all the sheets minus your $25 deposit.

That's one option for signature tees.


----------

